# Harbor Freight Charge Controller



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I have 2 Harbor Freight charge controllers that came with their 45 watt solar kits. 1 isn't being used for anything. Not much documentation on the charge controller. 

On the case it says:


Open circuit voltage: 23.6
Nominal battery Output Voltage: 13.5
Adapter Outlets: 3 VDC, 6 VDC, 9 VDC, 12 VDC
The fuse is 4 amps.

I was hoping I could use this with a 100 watt solar panel. I have a portable solar panel I use when I go camping and it would be handy to have the 12 vdc receptacle on the charge controller.

What might I damage, if I change the fuse to 10 amps.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

On a sunny day you will smoke the whole thing.

The 4 amp fuse is there for a reason.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

MoonRiver said:


> I have 2 Harbor Freight charge controllers that came with their 45 watt solar kits. 1 isn't being used for anything. .


If you have had these controllers for a while-----you either do not use them much or are very lucky. I got several 45 watt kits---the charge controllers did not last long including the one they sent me to replace the one that burnt out on my first kit.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Fire-Man said:


> If you have had these controllers for a while-----you either do not use them much or are very lucky. I got several 45 watt kits---the charge controllers did not last long including the one they sent me to replace the one that burnt out on my first kit.


I've never used them. I use 2 15 watt panels to run a fan and have them wired directly to panels.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

The Harbor Freight controllers are known far and wide for being total junk. When I bought my kit, I also bought a real controller and tossing the HF controller was the first thing I did as I was unpacking the box.


----------

